# Track joiners and track insulator question



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

It seems like when I put the track sections together they are loose in the joiners. Is there something you do to help to tighten this?

Also do you use track insulators like for blocks if you are setting up a DCC layout. I ask as the layout I bought was for a normal DC setup but going to DCC to start. Thanks Ron


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

*track joiners and track insulator question*

Hi darticus,
What I did with loose rail joiners was to bend the narrower tip of the joiner up slightly so it would press harder against the bottom of the track. Of course this means that 2 pieces of track do not lay flat when joined together so they wound have to be nailed down in place. Most of the time I used flex track and not all sectional track which it appears in your layout that is what you are using throughout. So that means a lot of places to have loose connections. You can also squeeze the sides of the joiners together.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks, thinking of extending the track with flex track. Ron



David-Stockwell said:


> Hi darticus,
> What I did with loose rail joiners was to bend the narrower tip of the joiner up slightly so it would press harder against the bottom of the track. Of course this means that 2 pieces of track do not lay flat when joined together so they wound have to be nailed down in place. Most of the time I used flex track and not all sectional track which it appears in your layout that is what you are using throughout. So that means a lot of places to have loose connections. You can also squeeze the sides of the joiners together.
> 
> Cheers, Dave


----------

